# Radley and Harvey



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

Just bought a new flashgun and have been playing with it:


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the pics your dogs look lovely. Wish my pics were this good!!!!xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow, they are great picutres,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,never seen pictures so clear,,brilliant,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, very sweet dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, they are lovely dogs


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pic's


----------



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

Many thanks everyone. Bit of a fraud really; I used to be a professional photographer.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Coaster said:


> Many thanks everyone. Bit of a fraud really; I used to be a professional photographer.


great pictures. may i ask what camera you use?


----------



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Janice, I use a Nikon D70 now that I'm retired. Has a Nikkor 18-70 lens and used together with an SB-600 flashgun pointed straight up with a white card reflector behind it.

I used Nikon 35mm equipent when I was professional together with Mamiya RB6/7 and a 5/4 field camera. It was all very heavy and, when I retired, I sold it all and bought the D70 which, for a top quality digital TTL camera is reasonable light.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Coaster said:


> Hi Janice, I use a Nikon D70 now that I'm retired. Has a Nikkor 18-70 lens and used together with an SB-600 flashgun pointed straight up with a white card reflector behind it.
> 
> I used Nikon 35mm equipent when I was professional together with Mamiya RB6/7 and a 5/4 field camera. It was all very heavy and, when I retired, I sold it all and bought the D70 which, for a top quality digital TTL camera is reasonable light.


thanks for that coaster. my hubby has a cannon 300D great camera but we dont get those type of pics. oh well practice makes perfect


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Snowey. Harvey is on his way home from the hairdresser. I'll post a pic of him with his new haircut when he gets back.


----------



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

He's back. Didn't recognise him. In fact, Radley growled at him before he realised who it was.


----------



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

When Radley was a pup, he would do anything for an ice cream container.



















Needless to say, it was chocolate ice cream on that occasion.


----------



## Coaster (Jun 21, 2008)

When Harvey was a pup, he would sleep nowhere other than in his toy basket.


----------

